# Sons Bday



## Tom O (Jul 17, 2020)

Member
Messages:267
Location:Canada

I went down to kms to get a beading roller for my son Bday but it’s not in stock so he’s getting a 12” 3 in 1 Bender instead! It should come in handy cutting a piece of sacrificial aluminum when bolting to the table.
 We always buy each other tools for Xmas or Bdays ( if nothing is needed elsewhere ).


----------



## DPittman (Jul 17, 2020)

I've got basically the same 12" unit and really like it but of course the size is very limiting but thats all I had room for anyway.


----------

